# Emails not getting through to icloud.com/me.com/mac.com addresses



## Makai Guy (Jan 9, 2018)

Apple's iCloud server has lately been blocking emails sent by TUGBBS to *icloud.com*, *me.com*, and *mac.com* addresses.  The returned message reports say "Message rejected due to local policy".   We can trace this back to late November 2017.

The emails being rejected (so far) are all notifications our users have requested regarding new posts in forums or threads they are following.  We don't know if ALL such notifications are being rejected by iCloud, or just some.

Tech support for our server can find nothing wrong with our setup, and we are not receiving rejection notices for the hundreds of similar emails sent to non-Apple addresses every day, so this seems to be some peculiarity at iCloud.

We have contacted Apple on this matter but so far have received no response.

In the meanwhile, if you are using an icloud.com, me.com, or mac.com address here on TUGBBS, and if you have a non-Apple email account you can use, you may wish to switch to this other email address in your TUGBBS profile.  If you need help in doing this, see Updating email address in your TUGBBS profile.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 15, 2018)

Apple's canned reply just said that they'd look into it but that we would hear nothing about their findings.

We have not received any failed email notifications in 5 days (since Jan 10), so maybe they found and fixed the problem.  If you have an icloud.com, me.com, or mac.com email address can you confirm you have received any notification emails from tugbbs since Jan 10?


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 11, 2018)

Just had our first iCloud rejection in almost 5 weeks, this one from a me.com address.   "Message rejected due to local policy."


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 14, 2018)

Just had another email to an icloud.com address rejected today.  This was for a notification of a private conversation.

If you are using an *icloud.com*, *me.com*, or *mac.com* address here on TUGBBS, and if you have a non-Apple email account you can use, you may wish to switch to this other email address in your TUGBBS profile. If you need help in doing this, see Updating email address in your TUGBBS profile.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 7, 2018)

TUGBBS email still being rejected by Apple "due to local policy" as of 4/4/2018. 

If you are using an *icloud.com*, *me.com*, or *mac.com* address here on TUGBBS, and if you have a non-Apple email account you can use, you may wish to switch to this other email address in your TUGBBS profile. If you need help in doing this, see Updating email address in your TUGBBS profile.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 26, 2018)

We still get occasional reports of this.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 8, 2018)

Apple's iCloud server has been blocking emails sent by TUGBBS to *icloud.com*, *me.com*, and *mac.com* addresses since at least as far back as November 2017.  The emails being rejected are notifications our users have requested regarding new posts in forums or threads they are following.

We have contacted Apple on this matter but have been unable to get this fixed.

If you are using an *icloud.com*, *me.com*, or *mac.com* address it might help if you contact the folks at your email server, tell them they are doing you a disservice, and ask that they allow mail from *TUGBBS_Notifications <do-not-reply@tugbbs.com>* to get through to you.

In the meanwhile, if you have a non-Apple email account you can use, you may wish to switch to this other email address in your TUGBBS profile. If you need help in doing this, see Updating email address in your TUGBBS profile.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm un-sticking this thread as we haven't seen any of these rejections for a few months now.


----------

